# Is the Model 3 mouse proof?



## Allen13331 (Aug 18, 2021)

We are on the verge of purchasing a Model 3 or Model S. We live on a farm with lots of field mice. Somehow they have found a way into our new Camry and Tundra making the cars most unpleasant to drive. Has anyone had a problem with mice finding their way into the 3 or S?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, there are reports of mice chewing on the wiring in Teslas as well.

You'll want to obtain some feral cats for your farm to keep them under control.


----------

